# Fuel line routing Craftsman chain saw 3.3 cu.in. with a Walbor HDA-49 carb.



## stvokc (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuel line routing Craftsman chain saw 3.3 cu.in. with a Walbor HDA-49 carb. Fuel lines were all broken when I took it apart could not tell were the lines went. Fuel inlet line was still together so I know where that goes (from the tank to the carb). What I am comfussed with is the other inlet to the carb where that line goes. There is one other line comming out the fuel tank (it has in the fuel tank a duckbill) where does that line go? There is no primer blub on this chain saw. There is a fuel line that ran down the middle of the housing along side the on off switch wires toward the cyclinder head. On the end of that fuel line there was a brass like stone in the end of it.


Optional Information: 
Make: Sears/Craftsman
Model: 358.351200


----------



## cca50 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hope you found the answer*

I have the exact same problem. I have a Craftsman 358.31200 33cc/54c 2cyle chainsaw that the fuel lines disintegrated on. The saw does not have a primer bulb. There is a brass colored porous looking object that resembles a “flint in a lighter” that was in one of the fuel lines. I have no idea which line it goes in or in fact what it might do. The saw will run briefly when I spray carburetor cleaner in it. I have had no luck finding anyone that has any knowledge of anything like this. I have the “duckbill” for inside the tank, fuel lines, filter and a new carb. I just need to get the fuel lines properly installed. Help please!! I really need to get it running being in Alabama and still have trees needing cut up after the tornado. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcsmith (Oct 9, 2011)

*fuel line routing*

Fuel line, ( with filter in tank ) goes to carb inlet. Other line from tank is tank vent ( with duckbill,checkvalve,etc )Vent can usually be routed under carb.Hope this helps


----------

